# Replacement boot for a Motorguide footpedal



## dougwilliams (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a 2005 motorguide pro 70 trolling motor. Recently I noticed that the Momentary Switch was no longer working each time I depressed the pedal. I took it apart and found that the rubber boot that covers the top of the switch actuator had dry rotted thus impacting the ability for the switch actuator to depress when pushing down on the pedal. After doing some on-line research, it appears as if you can purchase the rubber boot separately for around ($2.00), however the rubber boot on the OEM switch seems to have been sealed around the actuator switch to prevent water leakage and electrical shorting. I'd rather buy both a new switch and rubber boot already attached and sealed instead of trying to buy the boot separately and then seal it myself onto the working switch actuator. Any ideas of where I can get both the switch and the rubber boot as a sealed unit? 

Motorguide Pro 70
Model 950010110
Serial # 9B307040

Foot Pedal Assembly: MLP300652 Rev A.

Switch Assembly Part (per OEM-Honeywell): Microswitch YA-2RB19-A64


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Have you tried FISH307.com? They have lots of trolling motor parts.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Motorguide dealers can order it...use caution, no returns lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

My '04 FW70 did the same thing. Bought a new switch and in less than a year it did it again. My temporary fix was to cut the head off of a zoom tube and super glue it on the switch. That would actually last a couple months till it wore through. My permanent fix was to cut a piece of a plastic coffee can lid to fit the small circle under the grey "button"(?), a glue it in place. It filled the gap perfectly and has lasted for 5 years. Unless you completely submerge the foot pedal, I couldn't see any way water would be able to get into the switch... and if your pedal is under water, that switch will be the least of your worries....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I picked one up at Vic's Sport Center earlier this year, they had them in stock and it came as one unit with the switch and rubber boot. I dont remember what I paid but I think it was around $10

Scott


----------



## mnico (Jan 3, 2021)

Bad Bub said:


> My '04 FW70 did the same thing. Bought a new switch and in less than a year it did it again. My temporary fix was to cut the head off of a zoom tube and super glue it on the switch. That would actually last a couple months till it wore through. My permanent fix was to cut a piece of a plastic coffee can lid to fit the small circle under the grey "button"(?), a glue it in place. It filled the gap perfectly and has lasted for 5 years. Unless you completely submerge the foot pedal, I couldn't see any way water would be able to get into the switch... and if your pedal is under water, that switch will be the least of your worries....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm gonna try this. Pretty sure it will work as I used a temporary spacer like this an it is working. I think this is a design flaw the rubber boot is not rugged enough. I had a repair professional do work on it once and before he touched it he said "Its never the switch" and sure enough it wasn't. I also agree that it would be very unlikely for water to get at the switch.


----------

